# How about a new forum slogan?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"Fueled by the hate" seems to be getting a little old, especially since we ran out of fuel in the first round of playoff.

Thoughts?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ummmh boobs... huh what?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"Home of NTB?"

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, we just surpassed 54k posts, which means we could easily qualify as "Spam Haven" or "Official BBF Post Pad."

:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks Forum
"Useless Chatter....that's all that matters."

"We have a firecracker for a coach, you should see him in bed."


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Home of the Rich Perverted Hermits.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> Home of the Rich Perverted Hermits.....


Oh... you are just jealous!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh... you are just jealous!


http://www.basketballforum.com/everything-but-basketball/349484-would-you-have-sex-android.html#post4611315

Am not!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Old: Fueled by the Hate

New: Embarrassed by the Play?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Old: Fueled by the Hate
> 
> New: Embarrassed by the Play?


Good one :rofl2:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dood.. wheres our fire?

reg season champs

our jet crashes every night


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I like that "Regular Season Champs."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I like that "Regular Season Champs."


We are better than the Suns :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> We are better than the Suns :yay:


Better than all of them, except for GSW.....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

woah nellie


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

"Next Years Champions"? Like the Cowboys were a couple decades ago.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

76767 said:


> "Next Years Champions"? Like the Cowboys were a couple decades ago.


Bride's maids.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Losing with emphasis


Bleh


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bump...

any more?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

There truely is, next year....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

xray said:


> Old: Fueled by the Hate
> 
> *New: Embarrassed by the Play?*


I like this one the most.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh... 2dumb2live...ye of little faith


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The NBA's Red Sox.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the worse the torture, the better the pleasure...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"Can't beat the Heat (or the Warriors, or...)"


----------

